# Are tongue piercings on girls hot?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think so, its one of my biggest turn-ons.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Agree


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Good for looking, good for tasting, but for me ... not for dating.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

tasting?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

TCNY said:


> tasting?


Yes, you know, french kissing and other stuff ....


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I wouldn't say I'm opposed to it.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Totally.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

honestly yea, unfortunately.

They're so juvenile, but so hot. Such an awkward boner.


----------



## TCNY (Dec 3, 2014)

sajs said:


> Yes, you know, french kissing and other stuff ....


yeah but you like the metallic taste? i mean i know you get used to it but you think its better?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. I can't stand them. It just looks goofy.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I heard they were better for giving - 

well yeah.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Sometimes.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes. Well, I don't really see not having a tongue piercing as less hot. Can you think both having one and not having one is hot? I think I just like tongues.


----------



## tngrn (Nov 4, 2013)

Not really. I don't find piercings or tattoos attractive in general.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i like


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

TCNY said:


> yeah but you like the metallic taste? i mean i know you get used to it but you think its better?


I was not talking about flavor, just, you know.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

No, body piercings other than the ear lobe are ugly and tacky looking. Tattoos are a turn off as well.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

**** yea!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Piercings are stupid. And the tongue's not just skin but muscle. That's got to hurt like a *****!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes, but mostly not.

Thought process --> _That's a nasty infection waiting to happen._


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NO . For me its the thought that the metal might Hit off a tooth... metal on teeth? it jsut gives me the shivers... ..*shudder*


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

Yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> it looks terrible but does it hurt the d***?


No. A tongue piercing has a ball on both sides of the tongue. The worst it can do is tickle you.

(I had one when I was younger)


----------



## Dehabilitated (May 31, 2015)

I would be too scared to get one myself. I have a weird thing about things in my mouth. I would be so worried that I'd swallow it even if that fear was irrational, and I'd probably gag a lot just from feeling it in there.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dehabilitated said:


> I have a weird thing about things in my mouth. I would be so worried that I'd swallow it even if that fear was irrational, and I'd probably gag a lot just from feeling it in there.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Big turn off. Next!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's not my style, never been fan of piercings.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes yes I plan on getting one when I can


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Not a fan.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You can't really see it, and it can chip the person's teeth.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to want one when I was twelve, because my childhood best friend's mom had one and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. My friend and I vowed to get it done together when we both turn 18. Needless to say, it never happened. x)


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm rather ambivalent towards them but often women with tongue piercings are followed up by trashy clothes, tramp stamp tattoo, and daddy issues. Tend to stir clear of them if they have any of those things, but not always. Gotta get to know people before passing too many judgments.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

only if they've been microwaved for hours

or been through the MRI doughnut


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I don't know that tongue piercings in itself are hot, not necessarily. Hot people are hot. A piercing on a hot person is hot. A piercing on a not hot person is not hot. Not hot hot not hot.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> so you had experience as a young girl haha, nice


Ew.

I had it between age ~17/18-21.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks bad no thanks, nose piercing is about as far as I go. I don't find piercings or tattoos on a girl attractive, visually on instagram sure they are amazing to look at and get a boner from but dating in real life no thanks my opinion of course.


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes, but lip is better.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No, not at all. I don't like any piercings, or tattoos, or any body modifications like that. They're sometimes tolerable at _best_, but I never find them hot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I like them.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I approve of them greatly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

NO!!! :no


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I didn't think there would be such strong opinions about it. I don't think there's anything wrong with it. I think it's kind of cool.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pennywise said:


> No, not at all. I don't like any piercings, or tattoos, or any body modifications like that. They're sometimes tolerable at _best_, but I never find them hot.


Agreed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not against them but I can think of other pierces that are scorching hot by comparison


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes. I'm a fan of piercings in general.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Big turn off


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not to me, but I wouldn't complain about the benefits


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

It's cool either way, but I find them fun since it's not the norm, same with tattoos, there cool with me. I don't however like chicks that have to smoke cigs a lot, cause when I take my car she can't smoke, but then again that means she's goin to want to take her car every time, but then again I don't like breathing second hand smoke.....vaping is perfectly fine tho


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Really depends on the woman. Always terrible on a dude.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Yea I do. Also, I love girls that have tons of metal in her face like Frankenstein.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a pretty big turn off, but I wouldn't completely disregard a woman because of it if we were compatible in many other areas.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

It depends, but personally I don't find body modifications like tattoos or piercings very attractive either. When I was hospitalized once I was rooming with a bunch of older women, and this one girl mentioned how she had her tongue piercing removed once and it left a hole in her tongue. :afr For that, I never want to get one myself either. They look cool sometimes, but I don't think the permanency is worth it.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I think they're ugly and trashy on all genders tbh. I don't see the point with them and i wouldn't want to make out with someone with a metal thing on their tongue. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the thought of metal against teeth makes me shiver. Dentists are a nightmare. Hmm. Doesn't float my boat.


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

I find them hot.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

For sure


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no, creeps me out a bit tbh


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Depends.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I couldn't care less whether people have a tongue piercing or not, but I don't find them attractive. Lip piercings, on the other hand...


----------

